# Helado de nata



## Riveritos

Hola:
Necesito escribir _helado de nata_ en inglés y no quiero llamarlo_ cream ice cream_ porque no me parece nada claro. 
¿Si lo llamo _dairy ice cream_ podría se confuso para un angloparlante?, ¿alguien me puede sugerir algo mejor?
Gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## k-in-sc

As opposed to what other kind of "helado"?
Edit: According to this thread it's plain ice cream (no flavor?!). We don't have that. Good luck explaining it ...


----------



## modulus

A dairy ice cream means an ice cream that is made from a dairy product such as milk; this is in contrast to a non-dairy ice cream, which does not have a dairy product. Heavy cream ice cream may be the term you are looking for.


----------



## vmag

cualquier cosa que tenga nata su traducción me ha dado mucho repelús. "Cream" es un termino demasiado genérico! '>.<


----------



## Riveritos

modulus said:


> A dairy ice cream means an ice cream that is made from a dairy product such as milk; this is in contrast to a non-dairy ice cream, which does not have a dairy product. Heavy cream ice cream may be the term you are looking for.



Thanks a lot modulus, I hadn't thought of heavy cream. The thing is that heavy cream contains a lot of fat and I'm not sure this ice cream is made of that type of cream, do you think I can translate it as  _Milk cream ice cream_?


----------



## k-in-sc

That makes no sense to me. All cream comes from milk and "non-dairy ice cream" is not really ice cream.


----------



## modulus

Riveritos said:


> Thanks a lot modulus, I hadn't thought of heavy cream. The thing is that heavy cream contains a lot of fat and I'm not sure this ice cream is made of that type of cream, do you think I can translate it as _Milk cream ice cream_?


I'm sorry, but I don't know. I've never seen the term "_milk cream ice cream_".


----------



## k-in-sc

Why do you have to translate "helado de nata," and are you using it to mean unflavored/plain/cream-flavored ice cream, or any ice cream in contrast to other things that are not really ice cream?


----------



## vmag

k-in-sc said:


> Why do you have to translate "helado de nata," and are you using it to mean unflavored/plain/cream-flavored ice cream, or any ice cream in contrast to other things that are not really ice cream?



I think it's a cultural/concept/meaning problem. In Spanish we have "helado" this word encompases all kinds of foods that are frozen and eaten like that and does not limit their flavour. This includes ice cream and ice pops. Furthermore if we search helado in the dictionary most of them translate the word as ice cream only.

That's why, being spanish, the OP wants to specify "helado de nata" where a native would think that the term "ice cream" by itself implies cream flavour and thus "ice cream" is enough.


----------



## Bevj

I would just add that in Spain it's common to find 'helado de nata' and 'helado de vainilla' which are two separate flavours, whereas in BrE, 'ice cream' without further explanation means 'vanilla ice cream' (the 'default' variety) and 'nata' flavoured ice cream doesn't really exist.
In my opinion this is where Riveritos's confusion arises and I must confess I can't think of an elegant way to express 'helado de nata'


----------



## borgonyon

¿No será French Vanilla Ice Cream? La receta es muy parecida.


----------



## nangueyra

Hola

Por acá decimos "helado de crema o crema helada" para diferenciarlo de los "helados de agua" (generalmente en palitos) que no llevan crema.

Saludos


----------



## Mexico RV'er

In the US, _ice cream_ is generic and does not denote flavor, by default or otherwise.  If you want to say the ice cream is vanilla flavored, you must say _vanilla ice cream. _I don't think there is a translation for _nata_.  I am unaware of any unflavored ice creams.  When the cream content is less (say you make it with 2% or skimmed milk), we say _ice milk_ or _low-fat ice cream_.  I don't know if this helps or not, but you may have to actually describe the ice cream rather than name it.


----------



## Riveritos

k-in-sc said:


> Why do you have to translate "helado de nata," and are you using it to mean unflavored/plain/cream-flavored ice cream, or any ice cream in contrast to other things that are not really ice cream?



This ice cream is made with milk and cream. I cannot just call it ice cream because I need it to be clear that is made with cream; it's not vanilla or cream flavored, it actually contains cream and has the taste of cream, no flavors added, all natural.


----------



## Riveritos

Mexico RV'er said:


> In the US, _ice cream_ is generic and does not denote flavor, by default or otherwise.  If you want to say the ice cream is vanilla flavored, you must say _vanilla ice cream. _I don't think there is a translation for _nata_.  I am unaware of any unflavored ice creams.  When the cream content is less (say you make it with 2% or skimmed milk), we say _ice milk_ or _low-fat ice cream_.  I don't know if this helps or not, but you may have to actually describe the ice cream rather than name it.



You're right, I'm trying to describe it:_ ice cream made of cream_ but it doesn't really sound good, does it?


----------



## k-in-sc

All ice cream is made from cream. If it doesn't contain cream, it's not really ice cream.
Helado de nata: plain ice cream, unflavored ice cream, ice cream with no added flavorings


----------



## CinnamonBagel

When restaurants here in the US want to emphasize that they are selling ice cream actually made from cream, they sometimes say "real ice cream." That implies that it's not ice milk or something made from a powdered mix.  It's not unusual to hear "real ice cream" here in my experience.


----------



## Riveritos

What about _Milk ice cream_?


----------



## k-in-sc

Riveritos said:


> What about _Milk ice cream_?


No, that sounds like ice milk.
Why is "helado de nata" good? Why would anyone want to eat unflavored ice cream? That seems to me to be the key.


----------



## bondia

k-in-sc said:


> No, that sounds like ice milk.
> Why is "helado de nata" good? Why would anyone want to eat unflavored ice cream? That seems to me to be the key.



Yes, but it does exist in Spain. "helado de nata" is sold in tubs, and also features in the kind sold on sticks. For example, a well-known brand M....m, has "chocolate con helado de vainilla", "chocolate con helado de nata", etc. It's a totally white ice cream which, to me, is totally flavourless, but some people like it. Maybe it could be called Milk Ice Cream.


----------



## Lurrezko

k-in-sc said:


> All ice cream is made from cream. If it doesn't contain cream, it's not really ice cream.
> Helado de nata: plain ice cream, unflavored ice cream, ice cream with no added flavorings



¿La opción de helado de nata, entendiendo nata como lo que ponemos a las fresas con nata, es un tipo de sabor frecuente en las heladerías de los EEUU? Lo pregunto porque de las opiniones de los nativos parece que se deduce que no lo es.

Un saludo


----------



## Moritzchen

No sólo no es frecuente, es inexistente.


----------



## Lurrezko

Moritzchen said:


> No sólo no es frecuente, es inexistente.



Claro, ese es el origen del problema. El otro, creo, es que la propia palabra connota ideas distintas en uno u otro idioma. _Ice cream_ lleva implícita la idea de nata, pero no el español *helado*: de ahí que diferenciemos sin problemas entre helado de nata, de fresa o de pistacho. Todos llevan nata, claro, pero en la cabeza hispanohablante no entra esa idea... Un helado de nata y fresa, habitual en España.


----------



## k-in-sc

Moritzchen said:


> No sólo no es frecuente, es inexistente.





k-in-sc said:


> According to this thread it's plain ice cream (no flavor?!). *We don't have that.* Good luck explaining it ...


----------



## Fmorondo

¿Whipped cream or chantilly ice cream?


----------



## borgonyon

Fmorondo said:


> ¿Whipped cream or chantilly ice cream?


Eso es lo que pareciera ser. Pero eso no existe como helado en los EE. UU. y parece que en Inglaterra tampoco.

Nunca había escuchado de helado de nata.


----------



## Lurrezko

Qué curioso. Lo que llama la atención, por otra parte, es que se dé por supuesto que la nata no tiene sabor (_unflavoured_). Tiene sabor a, ejem, nata.

Un saludo


----------



## k-in-sc

Is it somehow different in flavor from the cream that all ice cream has in it?


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, sólo sabe a nata: ni a fresa, ni a chocolate ni a nada más.


----------



## Bevj

k-in-sc said:


> Is it somehow different in flavor from the cream that all ice cream has in it?



Herein lies the problem!
I have just got a tub of vanilla ice cream 'helado de vainilla' out of the fridge to check the label.
It does *not* contain cream.  The main ingredients are water, skimmed milk, lactose, glucose syrup, fructose, coconut oil, milk protein sugar and various flavourings.

Helado de nata tastes (vaguely) of cream.
Helado de vainilla tastes of vanilla.
They do not  contain cream!

I recall some years ago there being a big upset in the UK because the government wanted to ban ice cream from being called ice cream _unless_ it contained real cream - which most didn't/don't.


----------



## k-in-sc

Here it has to contain a certain percentage of milk fat.


----------



## Mexico RV'er

I think I would just call it _unflavored ice cream_.  You might also say it is _natural-flavored ice cream._​  I've actually eaten it, and that is how I would describe it.


----------



## duvija

I understand the problem. In English we/they call 'vanilla ice cream' to some stuff that has no vanilla at all. It's just the plain, white, ice cream. And no, it seems no one could find a better name than 'vanilla'. 
If it's for an add, it may be 'natural ice cream' or 'pure ice cream', or any little word that won't provoke the ires of the FDA.


----------



## GatitaRoja

I bought this once in the UK (by mistake, I wanted vanilla  ). It was called "pure natural dairy ice cream." Someone going for all the options there.


----------



## k-in-sc

GatitaRoja said:


> I bought this once in the UK (by mistake, I wanted vanilla  ). It was called "pure natural dairy ice cream." Someone going for all the options there.


That seems like the most appetizing way to describe the "helado sabor a nada," although as duvija says, those terms on the label here would come in for scrutiny by the feds.


----------



## Joeaguir

Nata is the skin that forms at the top of un-homogenized milk when it is boiled. This is called "milk skin" in th US. In the UK, a non-direct heating of un-homogenized milk results in "clotted cream". Both of these would be acceptable to describe nata.


----------



## cubaMania

Concuerdo con que en general, no existe este sabor en Estados Unidos.  No lo veo en los supermercados.  Pero en mi condado en California (Sonoma County), tenemos una lecheria que vende "sweet cream ice cream."  Quizas es un sabor especializado, en este condado en que viven muchos latinoamericanos.
Ve aqui:
https://cloversonoma.com/inventory/sweet-cream/


----------



## jfbujalance

Joeaguir said:


> Nata is the skin that forms at the top of un-homogenized milk when it is boiled. This is called "milk skin" in th US. In the UK, a non-direct heating of un-homogenized milk results in "clotted cream". Both of these would be acceptable to describe nata.


I googled "cream ice cream" and I found some results with clotted cream ice cream and *cream ice cream*, and I think it's the best solution, especially if mixed with, for example, cookies:
Clotted cream ice cream recipe
Lotus Cream Ice Cream
No Churn Mint Cookies and Cream Ice Cream
Peaches and Cream Ice Cream


----------



## Gti710420

Riveritos said:


> Hola:
> Necesito escribir _helado de nata_ en inglés y no quiero llamarlo_ cream ice cream_ porque no me parece nada claro.
> ¿Si lo llamo _dairy ice cream_ podría se confuso para un angloparlante?, ¿alguien me puede sugerir algo mejor?
> Gracias por los comentarios.


I think is Home Made Vanilla, found out a when bought it by mistake not too long ago


----------

